# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How to exert FULL control over your dreams!

## ReMuSoMeGa

I recently discovered a really cool technique to control any aspect of your dream.

First of all, you'll need a cell phone.

On your REAL cell phone, add a contact named either
"My Subconscious" Or "God" whatever your more comfortable with.

Make the phone number anything, or even your own.

Now, next time your in a lucid dream simply reach into your pocket and pull out ur Dream-Cell give your sub-c a ring. Or hell, give god a call and ask him for anything you want.


There are other ways to do this same technique. For example, lets say theres a particular girl you want to meet  :wink2: 

Give her a call & tell her to come over now.
I found that the phone quality is quite amazing & guests usually can be find approaching down the street within seconds.

If your DC's phone goes to voicemail, leave them a text and wait outside.

If your dream feels like its getting less lucid, call your Sub-C and tell it to make it more vivid.

Enjoy  :wink2:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't think this would work for me.  I really don't use telephones much.  I can see this working for people who rely on their cell phones quite a bit.  My girlfriend, for example, does absolutely everything on her iphone.  Even when she is sitting right in front of the computer, or a land line, she still prefers the cell.  

What is the coolest thing you have had happen using this trick?

----------


## slayer

Most techniques like this work for you, but not for others. That doesn't mean they're a bad idea. This sounds like something worth trying and having fun with.

As Robot_Butler asked, what have you accomplished with this trick?

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

Ive done plenty of cool things.

For example, I've been able to time travel through my thoughts & take me back to some great moments in my life.

What I've been trying to do is LD while a friend LDs & try to call each other to see if we can recall the convo in waking life. No luck yet, we havnt been able to LD the same time...yet


I've been able to make my dreams more lucid than ever imaginable. I call my Sub-C and tell myself when I answer "More lucid please". Then keep repeating "More... More. mooore!" It can get alarmingly real.

When I feel like Im about to wake up, I call my sub-c and tell me "Stay lucid longer please"

I've also been able to call my sub-c and tell me "Next time I dream I will be in my old house & I will KNOW I am dreaming, mk thx". And sure enough the following night I LD again just as I planned.

By far the most useful thing I've done is eliminate physical pain. I have a minor case of phantom limb (When war vets have their arm or w/e blown off, sometimes they still feel the pain of an arm thats not there). Well, a few years ago I crashed my bike and really messed up my mouth. I had a root canal on one of my front teeth and had it replaced with a porcelain tooth. I still feel pain in that tooth all the time even though its technically not there.

In one LD I called my sub-c and told me that "When I wake up I won't feel any pain in my teeth". When I woke up, my tooth area was completely numb. It stayed like this for the next 2 days, but then the pain came back & is still with me. Very cool concept though, Im sure if I condition myself to preform this in my dream - maybe it can be a permanent solution.

----------


## marwanin

Just you rocks.
That's what i'm calling CREATIVITY

GREAT USES, GREAT IDEAS, and YOU CAN TRY MORE AND MORE UNBELEIVABLE THINGS WITH THAT

I HOPE IT WILL WORKS FOR ME TOO  ::banana:: 





> Ive done plenty of cool things.
> 
> For example, I've been able to time travel through my thoughts & take me back to some great moments in my life.
> 
> What I've been trying to do is LD while a friend LDs & try to call each other to see if we can recall the convo in waking life. No luck yet, we havnt been able to LD the same time...yet
> 
> 
> I've been able to make my dreams more lucid than ever imaginable. I call my Sub-C and tell myself when I answer "More lucid please". Then keep repeating "More... More. mooore!" It can get alarmingly real.
> 
> ...

----------


## Grod

> Just you rocks.
> That's what i'm calling CREATIVITY
> 
> GREAT USES, GREAT IDEAS, and YOU CAN TRY MORE AND MORE UNBELEIVABLE THINGS WITH THAT
> 
> I HOPE IT WILL WORKS FOR ME TOO



I like the enthusiasm here. Really great.

----------


## Zenman

This probably wouldn't work for me. I had a false awakening last week and when I went to see if I had any new messages on my cell phone, it powered off and I couldn't get it to turn on again.  Too bad I didn't do a RC.

----------


## The Pinsir

Wow. Sounds like a great idea. I'm not too sure if it'll work for _me_, but I'm sure its well worth a try!

----------


## Kordan

That's a great thing to try! I'm sure that it would work great for people who (like Robot Butler stated) use their cell phones on a regular basis. What I've found, personally, is that things work for me because I came up with the idea, and expect it to work, whereas when others try to use it, it dosn't work as well, if at all. I think that our minds believe that our idea will work, and hence, the placebo effect takes hold. When someone else gives us the idea, we might take it with a grain of salt, or think to ourselves "it works for them but will it work for me?" and therefore negate the placebo effect... Curse the subconsious's skeptical side!

----------


## The Cusp

These kind of control techniques really piss me off because they don't address the key issues.  It's like saying light bulbs work because they are round and ignoring the fact that it's electricity that make them work.

Reliable control comes from stable archetypes, which you developed from excessive cell phone usage.  It has nothing to do with expectations or placebo effects.  That cell phone thing is a highly personalized thing that works for you.

----------


## sora12

Cool technique. I'll use this in my next lucid.I find it's easier for me to control things if I do it passively and this is a great way to do that. Thanks for this idea  :smiley:

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

Naiya told me to try this yesterday, I should really get around to it tonight. 
Asking for anything should be interesting  :vicious:

----------


## Mzzkc

> These kind of control techniques really piss me off because they don't address the key issues.  It's like saying light bulbs work because they are round and ignoring the fact that it's electricity that make them work.
> 
> Reliable control comes from stable archetypes, which you developed from excessive cell phone usage.  It has nothing to do with expectations or placebo effects.  That cell phone thing is a highly personalized thing that works for you.



This.

The idea of well developed archetypes working well has always been true in my experiences. For me, my excessive CoX playtime allows me to do pretty much anything I've extensively worked with  in the game. Like flying. Seriously, flying is as easy as hitting a button for me.

This cell phone thing would not work for me, at all, because I rarely use my cell. Actually, I rarely, if ever, encounter any sort of phone in my dreams.

----------


## Vranna

Wow, that sounds great! Calling your sub-c to tell ask for somthing. I'll try it. But I wonder if it will work for me... I have a real hard time reading in dreams. Letters keep changing and  often letters don't even look like letters. And I never have cellphones in my dreams. Now that I think of it, i can not recall ever having electronic devices in my dreams. But I'll try to put my hand in my pocket and get out my phone and make a phone call.

I really wonder if it would work for me. Would be really cool if it works.

----------


## ReMuSoMeGa

> These kind of control techniques really piss me off because they don't address the key issues.  It's like saying light bulbs work because they are round and ignoring the fact that it's electricity that make them work.
> 
> Reliable control comes from stable archetypes, which you developed from excessive cell phone usage.  It has nothing to do with expectations or placebo effects.  That cell phone thing is a highly personalized thing that works for you.



There is no "Magic Bullet" for controlling your LD. No need to get pissed over a personalized technique - after all....is there any other kind?

----------


## Darkonius

I tried this but when I called my subconcious he told me he was busy.

that guy can be a real jerk sometimes.

----------


## Naiya

> I tried this but when I called my subconcious he told me he was busy.
> 
> that guy can be a real jerk sometimes.




HAHAHA that's awesome!  :boogie: 


I've tried summoning DCs with the cell phone, they usually pop right over. It seemed pretty intuitive to use a cell phone for calling. I've never tried it for controlling everything or talking to my subconscious though, interesting. Whatever works for you!  ::D:

----------


## The young dreamer

I'v tryed something like this except it was a button on my watch which brought up a holographic screen. Then I could just select what I wanted in the dream a bit like drag and drop on a computer.

----------


## Mzzkc

> There is no "Magic Bullet" for controlling your LD. No need to get pissed over a personalized technique - after all....is there any other kind?



He is justified in his anger. The technique in question was advertised as the end all be all method for controlling dreams. All that was presented was, as you said, a personal technique.

Now, if this was used as an example to show that well defined archetypes lead to high levels of dream control, with all the bull "Best Technique EVAR!" cut out, then I'm sure The Cusp would be happier. Because, really, that's all that's happening here.

----------


## Darkonius

I tried this technique again last night.

results: I said, "I'm coming over. Bye!" and then hung up. Then I clapped my hands together (my transportation technique) and everything went black. Then I was falling backwards faster and faster and then I lost lucidity. (meaning I had more dreams but they weren't lucid)

----------


## Baron Samedi

This thread would be more aptly titled, "How _I_  exert full control over _my_ dreams.

This would not work for me.  I have never used a phone in my dream.  The only electronics I have ever used in dreams are video games.  I didn't use a cel phone until the military forced me to buy one when I was 26.  

That's great that is works for you though.  

I grew up learning about myths, and reading fantasy books, tall tales, and legends.  That is why I shapeshift, have elemental control and become the great god Pan in my dreams.  That is the kind of stuff I think is cool.  You think having a "sub-C" is cool, so it works for you.  This will work for anyone that thinks it's cool, and believes it will.  I will probably never pull a cell phone out of my pocket in dreams, because I don't like answering the phone half the time in waking life. 

I used to have video game dreams, but the games always sucked and were disappointing.

----------


## OminusFlame

Wow, this sound like a cool idea, im gonna try it tonight.

----------


## Alexanderctk

I tried to call my subconcious, but his phone was off.  I just ended up doing regular control.

----------


## The Cusp

> Now, if this was used as an example to show that well defined archetypes lead to high levels of dream control, with all the bull "Best Technique EVAR!" cut out, then I'm sure The Cusp would be happier. Because, really, that's all that's happening here.



If that were the case I'd have no problem with the claim of Best Technique Ever.  There are actually very few techniques, only a large variation on how they can be applied.  People get distracted by the variations and lost sight of the basics.  I just don't like people making things worse.

----------


## Fitz

I actually tried making a call in my LD, before. I called a friend who I knew would be awake at the time (different time zone), because I had this silly thought that maybe she'd get that call in real life. Unfortunately, I woke up before anyone picked up  :Sad: 

Anyway, a cool idea. Might work for me, since I have my cell with me in my LD's most of the time (I use it to check the time as a RC).

----------


## Gnossienne

ha this reminds me a bit of the matrix.
"can you fly a helicopter?"
"not yet"
telephone call*
"operator"
"I need a licence for a f9383 heliocopter"
*can fly helicopter.

Well I will try this definatly. :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

I wish something like this could work for me. It's a neat idea!

Unfortunately, I have issues with dialing numbers in dreams. Cell phones don't operate the way they should!

----------


## Awhislyle

I tried something like this in a lucid I had last night, except I just used a house phone and dialed 0 for an operator, I asked them to do something and they just started bitching me out saying thats not their job and they are just an operator lol

----------


## Jimmehboi

> I tried something like this in a lucid I had last night, except I just used a house phone and dialed 0 for an operator, I asked them to do something and they just started bitching me out saying thats not their job and they are just an operator lol



LOL Lucid fail.

----------


## Hypnic Jerk

I think the whole point of this technique is to take the pressure of having to control everything by yourself and to transfer the power to someone else to perform a certain task for you. Because you believe in the powers of the one asked, you're sure it'll work, and therefore WILL work for real.
A different member said that he asks his father to arrange something for him. Like, hey dad I want to see that girl from school, please.
Well, son, she's waiting in the kitchen.
Why, thanks dad, you're just awesome.
Hey Kelly.
Why did your father invite me to your kitchen? That's kinda weird.
etc.

----------


## Elem3nt0

This sounds like a great idea, just not sure if it will work for everyone. Also most of the things you are listing can be done with nothing more than a thought, and a belief that what you are thinking is true.

----------


## Clyde Machine

This one could work for me. I use a cell phone avidly, on a consistent daily basis. I'll try and see if I can do this in a lucid dream, though I've never used a phone in a dream before. Come to think of it, the only actual thing I've used in a dream other than my own bodily functions would be a red crayon. It just appeared in my hand.  :tongue2:

----------


## IllegalDreams

This idea seems awesome, i'll be sure to try it out soon as i can. Two thumbs up.

----------


## LucidApprentice

This looks like a technique that would work for me. I use my Iphone 24/7 (well..almost :p) and have always wanted to "contact" my Sub-C  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

For those without phones... you just tweak your schema in dream and talk your "Sub-C" Or "God" directly without a phone.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> For those without phones... you just tweak your schema in dream and talk your "Sub-C" Or "God" directly without a phone.



Indeed - I've found that just by saying what I want blatantly to myself in a dream, I can exert full control over my dreamworld.  ::D:  Great feeling!


Also, to the OP: Like everyone else has said, this is for those who are attached to their cell phones, like I am, but clearly isn't for everyone. Sensationalist title of the topic sucked me in. XP It's a good method, in case you can't just ask your Sub-C to do it for you like I see others can.

----------


## FluBB

hmm. interesting. i tried the same thing but with a computer monitor that just came up in my head randomly one lucid i had. what i found was that it wasnt entirely reliable, but it definitely worked some of the time. keep doing what works for you.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Interesting, I will try this.

----------


## Discord

I've found that it all comes down to confidence in dreams. When people say "this wouldn't work for me" I believe they're creating a self fulfilling prophecy. Whatever you can pass off as believable in a dream can happen in a dream. If you want to do something but have any doubt in the back of your mind, it usually doesn't work. So if you pull out your phone absolutely knowing something will happen, then something will. This happens with flying a lot for me. I know I want to fly, but unless I truely convince myself I can fly I only end up jumping a decent height and kinda glide down. So next time truely convince yourself you can do something before attempting it.

----------


## Amurix

Are you calling the subconsciousness when you are awake, as a R.C?

I have been using cell phones in my dreams, but they usually power off, add more numbers than typed, miss dial a lot etc. But I remember the numbers I dial.

----------


## WolfTotem

Couple more ideas based on the cell phone technique:

1. Make an email address for your sub-c in real...(?) eh, waking life and email him/her/it in your dream.

2. Put a sticker or a fake button on your TV remote, labeled "sub-c".

I think I'll try to email my totem tonight... Just wonder if wolves can type?  ::lol::  Oh but he doesn't have to, he just does what I ask. He's a nice guy.

----------


## WolfTotem

Or better yet, draw a little circle and color it red (=a button) in your dream journal note book. The button either summons up your sub-c or calls it. Maybe you'll need some lines to represent the speaker and the microphone as well.

Hmm... Except one has to draw these on every page unless you use some sort of writing pad under the note book, which has some empty space on top.

----------


## WolfTotem

It worked! I SMSed the idea to my sister, who replied emailing or SMSing is best option because then you can read what you have sent in the morning. I was bit confused and tried to explain it happens in the dream, until it hit me. I'll email my sub-c before I'll go to bed. So I did.

I asked a peaceful anthropological mission through Stargate. On the other side it would be high grass taiga with some nomad tents/yurtas.

I don't remember going _through_ the Stargate, but I was there looking at the tents... wondering where are all the *people!* Sub-c really takes things literally.  ::lol::  Wasn't able to control the dream so much. When I was trying to email to my sub-c from the MALP, I began to wake up.

----------


## WolfTotem

This "emailing to my subconscious" -method seems to be working for me on some level.

Haven't had second episode for my Stargate dream yet  ::D:  but some things where I suggest cooperation to my sub-c do work.

First one is bit unclear. There has been Mr. Plow just next to the building where I live at 4.30 AM!!!  ::shock::  That woke me up two mornings in the row, until I emailed my sub-c telling him the plow noise is no risk for me (not like a wild beast or what ever people had to be aware of). Next morning I woke up when my alarm goes off and I hear the plow... So, maybe I got used to it, maybe it was my sub-c.

Second test was, when I explained my sub-c my conscious mind can't remember dreams so well and asked for cooperation in this issue as well. Next morning I had NINE dreams written down to my journal! My personal record!

It seems to be bit tricky and the subconscious doesn't just take orders as well as I thought based on my first night's experience or then I just don't remember those pre-programmed dreams. I have mentioned that to him as well.

Had a short lucid episode, where I was writting to my journal, noticed I'm dreaming and began to write: "This is a dream.", but I had no idea what to do, nothing changed in the dream, I was there with the notebook and then I slowly woke up.

----------


## johoiada

I'm going to try the cell phone method tonight. btw should i look at the contact "my-subconsious" IRL several times throughout the day so i can know that it's there in me dream?

oh and can i ask it for powers?
or can i ask it to make future dreams lucid?

----------


## WolfTotem

As far as I understand, you can ask just about anything, including future dreams. Althouh I didn't actually have lucid dream, it was rather pre-programmed. Just the end of my Stargate dream turned lucid and I began to wake up.

I'll try to email my subconscious now, several hours before I'll go to sleep just to see if the effect is stronger. I'll let you know the results.

----------


## WolfTotem

No such luck. Just remember having a dream working on high and wobbly scaffolding putting some support bars on it. And not being afraid of the heights as I am in waking life.

----------


## waving on oceans

ReMuSoMeGa, that is an awesome technique! I wonder- I wouldn't be the bit surprised- that it works so well for you because you have the creativity to come up with something very unique on your own.  I bet the fact that you created it, tried it out, and got positive results reinforced the fact that you are capable of Lucidity.  That is a subtle (yet momentous) action to use your own creativity to break through to the next level, versus just using someone elses technique.  You are probably calling upon your own inner mental strengths to achieve your intended will.  Big Big Big difference, especially in a place where subtleness of thought matters Big Big Big time!

Id bet that if others who have yet to reach that state of lucidity were to use _your_ technique and found it to not be as affective would be due, in part, that they themselves didn't create something and then have that immediate reinforcement.  Perhaps the trick is in _having the creativity and ability to come up with something on your own and then try it out. _ Now of course (and i put this in here for the more technical people) there are proven methods to reach lucidity that we all have used...just excited to hear something brand spankin' new!

----------


## Koalaman

Interesting technique for hardcore cellphone users. I'm not a hardcore cellphone user though. I barely use my cellphone. I dislike cellphones actually. So I should rely on something else. Your idea can be generalized. Take some dream object that makes it easier to have faith in whatever you want to change in your dream. For example a remote control.

----------


## WolfTotem

And my pre-programmed dreams continue. Sort of anyway. I thought I'll change the direction and give up the Stargate dreams for a moment, because they don't seem to work, so I sent an email to my subconscious (yes, before I went to sleep) and asked it to give me a dream, where I walk into the Big Bang Theory/Leonard's & Sheldon's building, knock on Penny's door and kiss her (that should be appropriate for the first "date"). 

But I don't remember having that dream, until couple nights later I had a dream about Sheldon saying: "Golf is relatively easy.", and another dream where Sheldon was... being Sheldon.  ::D: 

Second season ended couple weeks ago here in Finland and they've placed My name is Earl to the spot. So I'd like to believe my Sheldon dreams are caused by my pre-programming. Lucky me, I didn't kissed Sheldon and I surely hope Earl won't open Penny's door.  ::lol::  

I wonder if the "relatively easy" (yes, it was in English) was a dream sign, because my dream signs are my relatives, but usually they are just themselves. Although I've seen their names written as well.

----------

